# drilling holes in goggles...



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok so I got a pair of the Fox Main MX Goggles and they tout about all that anti fog garbage, and although comfortable, they fog a lot. I was thinking of drilling some small holes in the lens itself to on the top near the foam as well as on the bottom (the areas circled in red in the picture). Has anybody done this or have other suggestions?


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Try this stuff...*

I have had good luck with it.

http://www.webbikeworld.com/r2/motorcycle-helmet-visor-anti-fog/


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

just don't drill them while your wearing them. jk


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rollertoaster said:


> just don't drill them while your wearing them. jk


No seriously, don't. While hilarious when the dudes eye popped out and started gushing blood in the rejected cartoons (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJYxCSXjhLI), it wouldn't be funny if you did it to yourself.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

wookie freeride said:


> I have had good luck with it.
> 
> http://www.webbikeworld.com/r2/motorcycle-helmet-visor-anti-fog/


Yeah I had actually heard of this stuff a few times but hadn't known anybody that has used it. I'll probably give this a try because right now they just sit in my camelback taking up space. Cheers


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Why not just spit in your goggles? 

or...

Ride faster?


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*The cat crap worked well...*



Cantil3v3r said:


> Yeah I had actually heard of this stuff a few times but hadn't known anybody that has used it. I'll probably give this a try because right now they just sit in my camelback taking up space. Cheers


I have used it for snowboarding and biking. It worked better for snowboarding. BUT I am a sweaty bastard when it comes to biking so that probably would explain that. I have also hear of guys in the military using shaving cream. I guess it does about the same thing. Haven t tried that though.

Good luck


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

rollertoaster said:


> just don't drill them while your wearing them. jk


although it would be an interesting challenge...i'll probably pass on this one


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Why not just spit in your goggles?


Funny you say this because its the first thing I thought of since I do it with my mask when I scuba dive...however some nasty dried phlegm on the inside of my goggles although funny probably wont help me see better



motormonkeyr6 said:


> or...
> 
> Ride faster?


I was following you down the trail....enough explanation?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> I was following you down the trail....enough explanation?


I guess... 
Let the spit dry then buff it off with the inside of your goggle bag. Its what I have been doing for ages. But on the other hand, my goggles are a bit crusty with cat poop..

You can also get some Anti fog stuff from Sports Chalet (Pleasanton) for a few bucks. Its with the swim trunks


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I guess...
> You can also get some Anti fog stuff from Sports Chalet (Pleasanton) for a few bucks. Its with the swim trunks


do you then buff it out with your speedo?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Cantil3v3r said:


> do you then buff it out with your speedo?


With it still on! Up, Down, side to side.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Bryan,

As for the goggles thing, just take a punch and tap out the posts for the tear offs. It'll allow a little bit of air flow without letting hardly any debris in there. Give that a go and see what happens.

I'll call you later today around lunch time to talk about this weekend.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Cantil3v3r said:


> do you then buff it out with your speedo?


Grant buffs everything out with thong panties. Duh.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Grant buffs everything out with thong panties. Duh.


I think I just puked a little in my mouth....:shocked:

Good idea on taking the posts out...I'll give that a whirl with the cat crap and hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha. Try this for your lips.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if you do drill holes in it.....don't do too many....you have to remember the dust can get in your eyes too 
s


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Use ski goggles, they come with better anti-fog systems. As long as I'm moving they never fog. I tried moto goggles for a while and could never keep them clear for an entire run.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've had good luck with my Dragon snowboard goggles. Got them on Whiskey Militia for like 20 bones with an amber lense and they full on rawk for anti-fog properties.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if you do drill holes in it.....don't do too many....you have to remember the dust can get in your eyes too
> s


Yeah I would have to drill a couple at first and test it out and go from there, but right now I am not wearing them at all so anything can get in my eyes.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> Use ski goggles, they come with better anti-fog systems. As long as I'm moving they never fog. I tried moto goggles for a while and could never keep them clear for an entire run.


I actually thought about it because I have some Oakley A Frames for skiing but dont want to tear them up. If I can't get these to work with the holes and the cat crap I'll probably resort to getting another pair of ski goggles though.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

The only thing that sucks aboot the ski goggles is that they don't have impact resistant lenses. Still though, it's better than a stick in the eye.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had my Fox Mains (with iridium lenses) for a few years now and they only fog up during rainy sessions; which as you fellow Californians know, never happen during summer DH season.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I 2nd the cat crap anti fog, it works great. Ive been using it for snowboarding for 5 or 6 years. Also smith makes a anti fog cloth thats pretty good, you just wipe the inside lens quick and your golden.

I would try the cat crap before drilling, otherwise you could be out a pair of goggs.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

You can use a bit of spit or a drop of liquid dishwasher, works perfectly.
Also, once you drill holes on your goggles air will get in your eyes, that makes your eyes watery and your vision gets compromised, so you're better off riding without them I guess


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Clutchman83 said:


> Use ski goggles, they come with better anti-fog systems. As long as I'm moving they never fog. I tried moto goggles for a while and could never keep them clear for an entire run.


It took this long for someone to say that?


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> You can use a bit of spit or a drop of liquid dishwasher, works perfectly.
> Also, once you drill holes on your goggles air will get in your eyes, that makes your eyes watery and your vision gets compromised, so you're better off riding without them I guess


so if i drilled a couple of small holes in the lense and air gets to my eyes that would be worse than riding without them at all....a bit confused on the logic

either way i think i'm going to try the anti fog cat crap first and i can always pop out the 'tear offs' post as well for a little ventilation.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

cap crap works really well but don't leave your goggles in the sun if you use it.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> cap crap works really well but don't leave your goggles in the sun if you use it.


does the cat crap just wear off or does it deteriorate the lens or something?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

no, but it will bake onto the lenses.

cat crap is literally just a waxy balm that you put on the lenses that creates a surface which liquid can't stick to


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

$ally Hu$tle said:


> no, but it will bake onto the lenses.
> 
> cat crap is literally just a waxy balm that you put on the lenses that creates a surface which liquid can't stick to


good stuff, thanks for the advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Cantil3v3r said:


> so if i drilled a couple of small holes in the lense and air gets to my eyes that would be worse than riding without them at all....a bit confused on the logic
> 
> either way i think i'm going to try the anti fog cat crap first and i can always pop out the 'tear offs' post as well for a little ventilation.


No it won't be worse, but it'd basically be the same as not having the goggles as far as "air getting in your eyes" goes...


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

another one for ski goggles
oh yeah, and use that cat crap stuff...it works great.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

so I wanted to say that I got the cat crap and popped out the tear off posts from the lense so I just have those two small holes and it all worked a treat...so thank you all for the recommendations!


----------



## dipper (Jun 14, 2005)

if your goggles have foam covering the vent holes top and bottom, try removing that first


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Lower your fork to 178mm, your riding position will be lower, and you'll feel more updraft from the tire as you ride. Thus no fogging up. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## zulu11 (Apr 29, 2008)

You could try a goggle fan of some sort that might fit your goggles or build your own if you like that type of thing.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Wait?! Cat Crap is a product I can buy?? 

...Sorry fluffy


----------

